# Using Tablet, La Ferrari



## Master Snowy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi! I'm new here, and here's one of my recent drawings.  I drew this La Ferrari using my tablet, and I wish to become a better artist, but with life and all, I don't have much time on my hands these days. Still, I do now and then, try and catch up with my hobby. So, my art may not be perfect. But they have been worked hard on! This one took me about a month to draw, with all the intervals and such in between.


----------



## Demitri (Jul 22, 2014)

dude, that's awesome! you did that on a tablet? what? awesome


----------



## Master Snowy (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow, thank you very much Demitri, I'm glad you liked it (I needed that) and yes, I drew that using a tablet and stylus.  Not the best, but still... ^.^'


----------



## Demitri (Jul 22, 2014)

that's insane! looks so real! HOW? -says HOW in batman voice-


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Amazing*

You should be an artist. This is amazing work. Funny how life keeps getting in the way of things we love to do.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

QUOTE=TerryCurley;59505]You should be an artist. This is amazing work. Funny how life keeps getting in the way of things we love to do.[/QUOTE]

Don't be so impressed. We saw his work and this was the computer's. He was caught trying to pass the work as his before and admitted it. He's a sad case.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

*Oh That's Sad*

Don't understand why people have to do things like that for attention.


----------

